# Pullman Tampers - 57mm eBay £10 + P&P



## cambosheff (Jan 1, 2016)

Not sure what machines use a 57mm tamper, but if you do have one Pullman are quality tampers (well the ones I've used have been) and a bargain at £10!

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/254396718396?ul_noapp=true


----------



## KTD (Dec 28, 2017)

These would be a great bulk buy for someone who could mill down for a tight fit on sage and pavoni machines

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

KTD said:


> These would be a great bulk buy for someone who could mill down for a tight fit on sage and pavoni machines
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 What? I use a 58.5mm on Sage. There is a problem with 54mm on Sage's small baskets. It's a more than a bit tight.

Rancillio is too tight with a 58.5. No others I am aware of but there could be.

John

-


----------



## KTD (Dec 28, 2017)

ajohn said:


> What? I use a 58.5mm on Sage. There is a problem with 54mm on Sage's small baskets. It's a more than a bit tight.
> Rancillio is too tight with a 58.5. No others I am aware of but there could be.
> John
> -


Surprisingly I meant the sages with smaller baskets.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

I've been tempted but I honestly can't be arsed  plus my job has changed for a few months, so I won't get any lathe time

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

A nice starting point for La Pavoni Tampers 51.6 or 49mm


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

57m stainless to 49.5mm ? life is far too short ?


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

L&R said:


> A nice starting point for La Pavoni Tampers 51.6 or 49mm


I know.... still can't be arsed 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

for that price why not, you will have Pullman Pav afterwards


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Nicknak said:


> 57m stainless to 49.5mm  life is far too short


By the time you dial each one on to the jig you have to make first to hold them, it becomes very time consuming.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

You guys are the lathe experts


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

joey24dirt said:


> By the time you dial each one on to the jig you have to make first to hold them, it becomes very time consuming.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 I forgot about that bit , I was just thinking of the 3mm off all round..???.. As a one off for yourself not a problem


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

joey24dirt said:


> I've been tempted but I honestly can't be arsed  plus my job has changed for a few months, so I won't get any lathe time
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


whaaaa?!
will have to have a word or two with you mate...


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Hasi said:


> whaaaa?!
> will have to have a word or two with you mate...


Haha it's too much of a chew now getting to the lathe at the workshop. If I had one at home it would be a different story.

Plus I have about 40 bases at home I need to start advertising 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

joey24dirt said:


> Haha it's too much of a chew now getting to the lathe at the workshop. If I had one at home it would be a different story.
> 
> Plus I have about 40 bases at home I need to start advertising
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


ah, that lathe...


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

joey24dirt said:


> Haha it's too much of a chew now getting to the lathe at the workshop. If I had one at home it would be a different story.
> 
> Plus I have about 40 bases at home I need to start advertising
> 
> ...


 You need to have a clearance sale ?


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Nicknak said:


> You need to have a clearance sale


Haha there's no rush 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Nicknak said:


> You need to have a clearance sale ?


 Free tamper with every box of Jaffa cakes - buy 3 and get a free LaPav!!!


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

joey24dirt said:


> Haha there's no rush
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I was thinking of some bases for the non marmite lovers ???


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Nicknak said:


> I was thinking of some bases for the non marmite lovers


You've got a metal lathe haven't you Nick? Get them snapped up

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

joey24dirt said:


> You've got a metal lathe haven't you Nick? Get them snapped up
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 I was talking about your bases ? .. I might get a couple just to time how long it takes to make them smaller . I reckon it would be quicker to make one from scratch from 50mm stock ..


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Nicknak said:


> I was talking about your bases  .. I might get a couple just to time how long it takes to make them smaller . I reckon it would be quicker to make one from scratch from 50mm stock ..


Bit with my lathe at work haha. Only has long and cross feeds. No cnc so it's hard to get a good radius.

Turning the bases down doesn't take too long once you have it dialled.

I've found the easiest thing to do is go to my local engineering contractors and pay the lad to program his cnc machine haha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Teetertank (Nov 25, 2019)

joey24dirt said:


> Plus I have about 40 bases at home I need to start advertising


 Hi Joey,

Do you have any bases around 58.6mm (or close?)

...don't necessarily need a handle.

If you do, I'm interested in one. Thanks.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Teetertank said:


> Hi Joey,
> Do you have any bases around 58.6mm (or close?)
> ...don't necessarily need a handle.
> If you do, I'm interested in one. Thanks.


Best I can do at the moment is 58.5mm 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

